# Group Order for fish



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Is anybody interested in getting fish from Mark Denaro? I'm trying to order some Sundadanio axelrodi and R. vaterifloris from him and it would be real nice to split some shipping costs. Although he's known for his rare bettas he carries a wide variety of fish from dwarf cichlids to angelfish to even swordfish. Please let me know if you're interested! THanks,

David Lim


----------

